# ملفات دار الهندسة



## احمدمحمدجمعة (28 يناير 2012)

ممكن لوسامحتوا ملفات دار الهندسة للحسابات الخاصة بأى موضوع متعلق بالتكييف والصحى والحريق وشكراااااااااااااا



> رابط للملفات المطلوبه بواسطه المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/5BznTJ8p/dar.html


----------



## احمدمحمدجمعة (29 يناير 2012)

ييا أخوانى الملفات انا شوفتها ولكن لم أحصل عليها وجارى البحث عنها ولو ممكن الى عندة اى شيت خاص بالموضوع دة يرفقة للجميع


----------



## zanitty (29 يناير 2012)

موجوده باذن الله بس الصبر شويه


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 يناير 2012)

نحن فى انتظارها


----------



## fayek9 (29 يناير 2012)

فى الانتظار يا هندسة و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدمحمدجمعة (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zanitty (29 يناير 2012)

اتفضل دول اللى عندى مؤقتا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4huvjp4u7y7p2
و ان شاء الله لو فيه اى حاجه جديده هضيفها فى نفس المجلد 
و غالبا الاخ محمد ميك عنده ملفات بس لما يرجع من مصر بقى علشان هو فى اجازه


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 يناير 2012)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## احمدمحمدجمعة (29 يناير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 يناير 2012)

الف شكر ليك 

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## احمدمحمدجمعة (29 يناير 2012)

انا لاحظت ان ملفات دار الهندسة للحسابات لها شكل معين للحسابات مفيدة جدااا وسريعة وقد يكون مهندسى الشركات يتم استخدامها مع تغيير اللجوا ودة الى انا شوفتة ولاحظتة


----------



## عاطف 58 (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير أستاذنا المهندس الزيني - وأفاض عليك من فضله .


----------



## mohammed khaled (30 يناير 2012)

الله جزيل عنا خيرا


----------



## محسن فضل (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا التعاون


----------



## عمران احمد (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك

و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## علاء المشني (30 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## ياسر شعبان (30 يناير 2012)

*الف شكر

*​


----------



## دبوسه (30 يناير 2012)

اخبار بودل ايه معاك يابشمهندس احمد محمد جمعة واخبار ابو ترك معاك واحمد الحريرى


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (31 يناير 2012)

مع وافر الشكر


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (2 فبراير 2012)

لطفا ابحث عن كتابashrae cooling and heating load calculation manual ashrae grp 158


----------



## zanitty (2 فبراير 2012)

اخى قم بنشر طلبك فى القسم فتحصل على اقصى قدر من المساعده فليس هذا الموضوع هو المناسب لطلبك هذا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (5 فبراير 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2012)

تم اضافه الكثير من الملفات و الفضل فى ذلك للعضو محمد عبد الرحيم mohamed mech بعد توفيق المولى عز و جل فلقد امدنا بمجموعه جديده من الملفات


----------



## amirhelmy (7 مارس 2012)

ما شاء الله اللهم بارك لكم فعلا ملفات رائعة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## Ahmed meko (15 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن اى حد لو سمحتم يرفعها تانى لان الملف مش شغال


----------



## Ahmed meko (15 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم عايزين الملفات دى تترفع تانى


----------



## amr fathy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الملفات غير موجود ارجو رفعها مره اخرى


----------



## ml1988ml (17 نوفمبر 2012)

الملفات غير موجودة نرجو رفعةا تانى


----------



## mohamed mech (17 نوفمبر 2012)

الملفات

dar.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (17 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> الملفات
> 
> dar.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download



بارك الله فيك م محمد بجدانت من الناس المحترمه جدا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي ولكن هل يمكن رفع الملفات على غير الميديا فاير لانه غير شغال عندي ولاأعرف كيف افعله . كأن يكون الرفع على ملفات بي دي اف أو رار . وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2012)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي ولكن هل يمكن رفع الملفات على غير الميديا فاير لانه غير شغال عندي ولاأعرف كيف افعله . كأن يكون الرفع على ملفات بي دي اف أو رار . وشكرا



الملفات

dar.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## zanitty (18 نوفمبر 2012)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي ولكن هل يمكن رفع الملفات على غير الميديا فاير لانه غير شغال عندي ولاأعرف كيف افعله . كأن يكون الرفع على ملفات بي دي اف أو رار . وشكرا



ساحاول لاحقا بخصوص تغيير السيرفر ...
بس انا مش فاهم انت اعتراضك على السيرفر و اللا على نوع الملفات


----------



## nofal (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (19 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (25 فبراير 2013)

دار الهندسة و ملفات تكييف - Download - 4shared دى تجميعه للملفات بس ياريتاللى يعرف ينزلها يرفعها على موقع تانى وتكون با اجزاء


----------



## ماهر سعيد (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا ً جزيلا على الافادة


----------



## ماهر سعيد (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا ً جزيلا على هذه الملفات الرائعة وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hikal007 (3 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (4 مارس 2013)

هو فى حد عرف ينزلهم ياريت يرفعهم على موقع تانى


----------



## mahmood mrbd (4 مارس 2013)

*بارك الله بالجميع وزادهم من العلم والتوفيق لكل ما قدمتموه لاخوانكم المسلمين والعرب وحقيقة يعجز الواحد كيف يشكركم فقد خدمتمونا بشكل كبير جدا على المعلومات التي اعطيتموها*


----------



## abdelrhman86 (4 مارس 2013)

*هو فى حد عرف ينزلهم ياريت يرفعهم على موقع تانى*​*
*
​


----------

